# DDR Breeders in Michigan



## SC72 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Was curious if anyone knew of any reputable DDR line GS breeders in Michigan. Thanks!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Boeselager is in Michigan

www.boeselagerkennel.com/index.html


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Spartanville is a DDR breeder also.

I think she's in Jerome, MI.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Neither one of those breeders work their dogs. They breed, but don't train formally or trial.


----------



## SC72 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for the info! Are there any breeders in Michigan (DDR) who do?


----------



## Peter. (Aug 22, 2012)

Does DDR mean German line?


----------



## SC72 (Apr 3, 2014)

Peter. said:


> Does DDR mean German line?


It is an acronym for *Deutsche Demokratische Republik* . In simple terms it refers to the EAST german lines as opposed o the WEST german lines. But I'm sure there are others on here who are much more knowledgeable as to the origins and specifics of the DDR GS.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What Jane said. Not sure who to recommend, depends on why you want DDR and what you plan to do with the dog.


----------



## Peter. (Aug 22, 2012)

I got my pup from Vom Dinaburgh. I know they are German line, not sure if it's east/west or mix.. but then again, I never really cared.

Feel free to cheek them out though. I was very pleased!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Peter. said:


> I got my pup from Vom Dinaburgh. I know they are German line, not sure if it's east/west or mix.. but then again, I never really cared.
> 
> Feel free to cheek them out though. I was very pleased!


Those are west german show lines.


----------



## Peter. (Aug 22, 2012)

Lucy Dog said:


> Those are west german show lines.


Good to know, I guess 

I'm curious now, to what the difference might be? Assuming each dog is different.. is it appearance, temperament, drive?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Peter. said:


> Good to know, I guess
> 
> I'm curious now, to what the difference might be? Assuming each dog is different.. is it appearance, temperament, drive?


Take a look at this site. Just generalizing lines, but it gives you a good idea at the differences and what's out there.

Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## SC72 (Apr 3, 2014)

Lucy Dog said:


> Take a look at this site. Just generalizing lines, but it gives you a good idea at the differences and what's out there.
> 
> Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs


That's a great link! I'm putting it to my "Favorites".


----------



## Peter. (Aug 22, 2012)

SC72 said:


> That's a great link! I'm putting it to my "Favorites".


Agreed. Thank you.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Depends on what you want in a dog and what your training plans are. There are different kinds of DDR temperament. The two breeders mentioned could be an option. If you're looking for more working temperament for formal training, you might want to check out von der Haus Gill down in OH.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Spartanville might not work her dogs but I have see dogs from her breeding program who were very nice


----------



## SC72 (Apr 3, 2014)

Does anyone here have any knowledge of the working ability of Blackthorn Kennels? (I believe they are out of Virginia)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

SC72 said:


> Does anyone here have any knowledge of the working ability of Blackthorn Kennels? (I believe they are out of Virginia)


There are quite a few members on this forum with some very good looking dogs from Blackthorn kennels.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Talk to Christine at Blackthorn about what you want and let her tell you if she thinks her dogs would fit the bill or not. She is someone I'd trust to be open and honest about those things.


----------



## SC72 (Apr 3, 2014)

LaRen616 said:


> There are quite a few members on this forum with some very good looking dogs from Blackthorn kennels.


Yes, I am sure they are absolutely beautiful 

But I am more wondering how they are as working dogs. If anyone here is working or has worked their Blackthorn Kennels dogs...I would be very interested in hearing how they worked out.


----------



## SC72 (Apr 3, 2014)

Chris Wild said:


> Talk to Christine at Blackthorn about what you want and let her tell you if she thinks her dogs would fit the bill or not. She is someone I'd trust to be open and honest about those things.


 Okay, I will do so. Thanks!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Chris Wild said:


> Talk to Christine at Blackthorn about what you want and let her tell you if she thinks her dogs would fit the bill or not. She is someone I'd trust to be open and honest about those things.


Totally agree with Chris. Talk to Christine.


----------

